# Headlight Adjustment doesn't work. 2000 jetta.



## kevinr92 (Nov 11, 2011)

My gf has a 2000 jetta.. We bought new headlamps because her old ones were so clouded no amount of polishing would help.. And I just recently installed these headlamps and I tried to adjust them and the adjustment screw worked for a bit then stopped... And now I looked into the headlamp itself and saw the ball socket on the adjuster had fallen out of one side. I couldn't see the other side that well. What can I do to fix this issue? Without replacing the new headlamps. I heard of removing the plastic cover on the back.. can I do that and possibly super glue the ball socket into place once it is adjusted? or would that be a bad idea? Just need some help cuz she can't even drive her car right now, her headlights both shine directly out to the sides of the car, theres no light in the front of the car at all. It makes it IMPOSSIBLE to drive at night.

I really would appreciate some input on this because I only have today and tommorow off to do any work. Thanks.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Did the ball just pop out of the socket? Or did the socket break off? If it's the former you should be able to pop it back in. That seems to happen if you turn the adjuster too far.

What kind of headlights did you buy?


----------



## kevinr92 (Nov 11, 2011)

it just popped out. I dont know if both sides popped out though. Can't see the inner adjuster. They were "spyder" headlights (they're really OEM with all the oem names grinded off..)

My question honestly has to be, if I pop them back in, will they ever pop back out while driving etc and I will have to go thru this all over again? Or will I be all set to just put it back once n be done?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Hard to say - depends on whether they just popped out or if the socket was damaged. I assume you mean these - Spyder Crystal Headlights - don't know who makes those or the quality but someone else here may.


----------



## kevinr92 (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah those are it. they state they're made by OEM.. So I figured they'd be okay. the ball socket just popped out, nothing looks to be broken in them. I asked a teacher at my school (UTI) who's a VW master tech, and he said that in the process of shipping they get jumbled around alot and come loose very quickly once being adjusted. He said I could just pop em back in n adjust to what I need.. I hope that will work. will try n if not I'll be back here to ask again..


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

You're going to have to take the lens off to get the adjuster popped back in. Adjusters don't usually pop out from shipping. Over adjusting is what usually does it. Pretty easy to do if you're not careful.


----------

